# Fenix E15 (XP-E R3)



## gopajti (Jul 6, 2011)

*Fenix E15*
Cree XP-E R3, 1xCR123A, 10lm (30h), 75lm (4h16m), 140lm (1h51m), 1986cd (ANSI FL1), Length: 59.6mm, Diameter: 19.7mm

















approx: 30 USD


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

Wow! 
That's a small flashlight! VERY interesting. 

Any idea why it uses the R3 LED? 
A XP-G is more effective..


----------



## samgab (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

Also wow! That looks mean! It looks like CR2 size? (edit; well it's CR123 size. It must not be quite as small as I at first thought. Still looks cool though. Very similar to the Quark mini 123 in fact...)


----------



## treek13 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*



gopajti said:


> *Fenix E15*
> Cree XP-E R3, 1xCR123A, 10lm (30h), 75lm (4h16m), 140lm (1h51m), 1986cd (ANSI FL1), Length: 59.6mm, Diameter: 19.7mm


 For a quick size comparison, the Quark MiNi 123 has a length of 58.42 mm (2.3 inches) & a diameter of 20.32 mm (.8 inches).


----------



## enomosiki (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*



Mathiashogevold said:


> Wow!
> That's a small flashlight! VERY interesting.
> 
> Any idea why it uses the R3 LED?
> A XP-G is more effective..


 
Looking at the picture, it seems like it's using TIR lens, so they might be trying to give it a lot of throw.


----------



## gopajti (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

more pics
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?253724-New-Fenix-E15-available-this-month!


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

 something just doesn't seems right...

here is a link to a "slightly" higher resolution of one of the pics... 
http://i575.photobucket.com/albums/ss200/rookiedaddy/Flashlights/Fenix/E15/E15f01.jpg
total reflection lens == flood light?

anyway... if you zoom in the pic, the 1st and 2nd sample pic is not using E15 (actually, i think neither is the 3rd), and I really don't think I would wanna read a book with that hot spot... 

and... what's with the "perspiration elimination"?


----------



## samgab (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

Can anyone tell me about this "Total Internal Reflection lens" that seems to be all the rage with Fenix these days? How does it work? 
Edit: Oh, I see:


> Total internal Reflection is an optical phenomenon that occurs when a Ray of Light strikes a medium boundary at an angle larger than the Critical Angle with respect to the normal to the surface. If the Refractive Index is lower on the other side of the boundary no light can pass through, so effectively all of the light is reflected. The critical angle is the Angle of Incidence above which the total internal reflection occurs. When light crosses a boundary between materials with different refractive indices, the light beam will be partially refracted at the boundary surface, and partially reflected. However, if the angle of incidence is greater (i.e. the ray is closer to being parallel to the boundary) than the critical angle--the angle of incidence at which light is refracted such that it travels along the boundary--then the light will stop crossing the boundary altogether and instead totally reflect back internally. This can only occur where light travels from a medium with a higher refractive index to one with a lower refractive index. For example, it will occur when passing from Glass to air, but not when passing from air to glass.
> 
> Light reflects away from the lower Index of Refraction material (air) and continues to bounce down the object.



Edit again: and I just discovered that TIR Lens™ is a patented Trademark.

The perspiration elimination is what they've been putting on their (translated) promo pictures lately when talking about the knurling. I think they're trying to say that if your hand is sweaty it will still grip because of the knurling.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

Very nice


----------



## Cataract (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

I don't like mid-low-high rotation... but it's a nice little light. Anyone knows if it will be able to handle RCR's???


----------



## Melson (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

Of course I buy a Maratac AAA and then this Fenix E15 comes out! 

To be honest though I am not sure I would want another CR123 Keychain light. My Fenix P1's O-ring got worn out quickly so it was always turning on without my knowledge. Throw was awesome but if I am stuck somewhere long-term (day+) with no power it will probably be easier to find another AAA then a Cr123. Also the P1's keyring hole broke so now my Fenix P1 is left ready for use by my bed 

I'll have to wait for the review, if the throw is there I may buy it.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*



Melson said:


> Of course I buy a Maratac AAA and then this Fenix E15 comes out!
> 
> To be honest though I am not sure I would want another CR123 Keychain light. My Fenix P1's O-ring got worn out quickly so it was always turning on without my knowledge. Throw was awesome but if I am stuck somewhere long-term (day+) with no power it will probably be easier to find another AAA then a Cr123. Also the P1's keyring hole broke so now my Fenix P1 is left ready for use by my bed
> 
> I'll have to wait for the review, if the throw is there I may buy it.



The CR123 sucks indeed. I prefer for EDC lights AA or AAA batteries.


----------



## TyJo (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*



Cataract said:


> I don't like mid-low-high rotation... but it's a nice little light. Anyone knows if it will be able to handle RCR's???


I just saw the mid/low/high... I guess I won't be getting one.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*



treek13 said:


> For a quick size comparison, the Quark MiNi 123 has a length of 58.42 mm (2.3 inches) & a diameter of 20.32 mm (.8 inches).


I measured the following lights in the off position:

H30 - 56mm
Logan Short Body - 60.9mm 
P1 - 67.6mm
P1D - 71.2mm
QMini 123 Ti - 60.6mm

Aeon - 55.8mm _(CR2 light)_
Jil Longrun - 51.3mm _(CR2 light)_

--

This light sounds really great to me, for this type of light I "REALLY" like M/L/H sequence without memory. I'm just a bit worried that the M level is too high at 75 Lumens, it should be no more than 40 lumens. It's possible though that with the flood caused by this particular optic that the 75 lumens level is OK. Can't wait to test it.

It will be interesting to see if they can maintain a good balance with great food, but some throw as well. I found that a good EDC should have some throw it it becomes kind of useless outdoors even for small tasks. A nice flood though is great indoors. The two extreems might be something like the E1B with, and without, a difuser. 

At the price point they are offering it ilook very fine to me, I'll get one for testing as I like small lights like this.

Good Job Fenix, but check that medium level!


----------



## Burgess (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

Awaiting some CPF reviews.


Wonder if it uses PWM regulation on lower levels ? ? ?


PS: and please show us a photo of the ***-end !


----------



## samgab (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*



Burgess said:


> Awaiting some CPF reviews.
> 
> 
> Wonder if it uses PWM regulation on lower levels ? ? ?


 
Me too. I hope it isn't PWM. Especially as they (Fenix) made a big deal with the newer LD01 about how it was constant current, and not PWM, and how that was better; it would be a shame to use PWM in this.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*



rookiedaddy said:


> and... what's with the "perspiration elimination"?


 


Strong enough for man, pH balance for woman.


----------



## Xacto (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

I hope this light can be used as a batterie Vampire. Would be the ideal "final ways before going to bed" light.

Cheers
Thorsten Wieking


----------



## purelite (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

HeHeHe!!!


----------



## pblanch (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

I notice that it has the brass beazle in some photos and others nil. Is this going to crush the batteries like it did in the LD15?


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

:laughing: Good stuff leon

Should be a great light as long as the head rotates easy enough.


----------



## menoceros (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

I really don't see this as much over the PD10. It's slightly (13mm) shorter, but thats only 1/2", power is similar with the PD10 having a higher high and lower low. PD10 7-93-180 vs E15 10-75-140.
Only difference I really see is the PD10 comes with a clip this doesn't seem to have that option, ring only.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*



leon2245 said:


> Strong enough for man, pH balance for woman.


 leon, that's a good one... 
fwiw, the Chinese version of the ad actually meant the same thing... 

I think there are some mis-communications somewhere... the picture is showing a TIR-type of optics, but was told (  ) it's using the LED Lenser type of lens for its floody beam... so which is it? anyone seen/handle a prototype before? :thinking:


----------



## GarageBoy (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

Wow, a complete LarryLight knockoff


----------



## Xacto (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*



menoceros said:


> I really don't see this as much over the PD10. It's slightly (13mm) shorter, but thats only 1/2", power is similar with the PD10 having a higher high and lower low. PD10 7-93-180 vs E15 10-75-140.
> Only difference I really see is the PD10 comes with a clip this doesn't seem to have that option, ring only.



And a 20 Euro difference in the retail price. And with a 30 Euro price tag, its size and (that has to be determined beforehand) if it can be used as a battery vampire, then I am willing to pay that price for a three mode twisty. 

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## dmattaponi (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

Ordered one yesterday, and it shipped today. I like the idea of a light the size of the 4sevens mini123, but with a med/low/high at the lumens this light has, combined with decent runtimes, and without the mode skipping of the 4sevens light (hopefully).


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

Got mine today and only had a short time to mess with it but initial impressions are very mixed, while it is very small it comes with a cost of the head being a little to hard to twist thus making it harder than desired to switch modes.:shrug: I do have to say it has got a little easier to twist with use, I'm guessing the negative contact at the bottom is getting a little broken in the more I use it, hopefully this break in period continues because as it is it is to tight for my liking.

Tint is white and what I expected from a XP-E, however there are a few artifacts in the beam that is really only visible white wall hunting. I wanted to point out if you look over at the launch pictures of the E15 over at the Marketplace or on Fenix's website you will notice one of the pics shows a terribly misaligned emitter.

Now while my emitter is well aligned I have read that at least one member's E15 has this same misaligned emitter, that may not sit well with many of you and if your concerned about it you may want to wait for a few more reports before ordering, hopefully it's just one of those few first run bugs needing addressing.(very un-Fenix like)

As it is there is no way this will take the place of my E05 on my keychain but maybe with a little Super Lube and with some more breaking in it may find a place at least on rotation duty.


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

Seems like a nice light but the low mode is still a bit high IMO, being a single cell light a low of 2 to 5 lumens would have been better.


----------



## jds1 (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a couple of artifacts in the beam that look like reflections of lead wires on the outer edge of the hotspot, but they are only noticeable while white wall hunting. Nothing objectionable about the color on any of the three levels. The beam is a great combo of throw and spill. I was able to make out foliage colors at nearly one hundred yards while the beam spanned the width of my backyard. This will be a very good light for night trail hikes. For $30 shipped this is keeper for sure!

Jeff


----------



## ikelo (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

i just received one today. my emitter is centered well. i'm very pleased with the light. the threads are tight on mine also, but i appreciate that. mine is a replacement for my mini123 that developed a high pitched whine on high mode and also has loose threads; over time, it has became so bad that one handed mode switching is terribly annoying due to mode skipping. 

i also have a fenix e05, which i think is a terrific little light. i think i'm going to have to buy everything they make with an "e" in front of it now.


----------



## ikelo (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*


----------



## Illum (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

well... I guess that's as small as it gets with CR123As, anyone got a comparison pic with a P1D or P1?

I've only recently fell in love with the E05...


----------



## ikelo (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

i also have a p1d. i can take a pic with it next to my p1d this weekend. i gave the p1d to my parents :duh2:


----------



## Ishango (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

I really like the look and size of this light and already loved the size of my QMini 123. I saw this light on the website of my favorite Fenix dealer today and I couldn't resist to order it. Hopefully I'll have it soon. Nice pictures BTW.


----------



## gopajti (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

Hey guys,

original image...
http://fenixtactical.com/images/fenix/high-res/fenix-e15-1-006.jpg

...now after photoshop :thumbsdow

http://www.fenixlight.com/UploadFiles/201177112846754.jpg


----------



## dmattaponi (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

My E15 emitter is perfectly centered. So far, none of the others that I've read have had problems either. Don't let the picture above scare you off.


----------



## gopajti (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

dmattaponi

"Got mine today and my LED looks just like this picture and the hotspot is off-center as well."

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?253724-New-Fenix-E15-IN-STOCK-AND-SHIPPING/page9

:thinking:


----------



## dmattaponi (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

gopajti,

Sorry to hear that you got a dud. If mine came that way, I wouldn't hesitate to return it. Fenix generally makes a very nice product in my experience. I've got 9 of their lights. Not a one has any issue.


----------



## Kilovolt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

Luckily my specimen has a perfectly centered LED. Against a white wall the beam does not show any particular artifact in its central part but the edges are rather irregular like in other TIR lights (e.g. SF L1 or E1B). This light is really very small:


----------



## Illum (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*



gopajti said:


> dmattaponi
> 
> "Got mine today and my LED looks just like this picture and the hotspot is off-center as well."
> 
> ...



guys please, this is not a reflectored light, you are looking through an optic whose center has an internal reflection plane that is completely flat, allowing the LED's foward light to pass completely unobstructed. This means the LED can be seen centered only when looking at it dead on. With an optic the only way the LED could be mounted off center and get away with it in QC is the use of an optic not meant for the LED. Most that are the center hole is only large enough to fill the dome and nothing more. Plus, an off center LED won't give an output, it will resemble shining a flashlight through a diagonally laid magnifying glass: all artifact, no useful output. 

edit: read this, decided to shutup


Kilovolt said:


> Actually it appears that the LED itself is centered in the head but the TIR lens has an irregular shape. In any case the beam is terrible.


:thanks: kilovolt, well done

hmm... its about the size of an Aeon then. The hole in the optic is interesting, certainly utilitarian in its intended effect. Lint however, does from time to time pose an issue.

the TIR/body size reminds me very much of the old Vortex KC-1...  think so too?


----------



## regulator (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

Thanks for the comparison photos. It really helps show how nice and small this light is. Not a bad light at all.


----------



## pinetree89 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

I'll bump this thread since it seems to be where most of the E15 info is getting put.

Just got one of these today and I must say my initial impressions are quite positive. I plan on EDCing it for a while at work so we'll see how it holds up.

The beam is a nice creamy white. Very much like my Surefire 6PX Tactical. I can confirm that mine does have two wire artifacts in the beam that others have spoke of. Additionally the borders of the hotspot are somewhat irregular, but it's barely noticeable. Both these things don't seem to bother me unless I'm staring at the beam on the wall. My emitter seems to be centered perfectly. The threads are very solid with almost zero play. 

I really like the Medium on first. This is one of the main reasons I decided to get this light. Through trail and error I've found that 80ish lumens is about a perfect work light intensity for me 95% of the time. I'm guessing that this light doesn't have PWM, at least I can't perceive any by moving the light or looking at fans.

I think this might be a rework of the PD10 circuit. On the PCB above the positive battery contact, the circuit board is suspiciously labeled "PD10-A".  Wonder if it's been reworked for the XP-E emitter, and perhaps different Lumen ranges? Or perhaps that was just a byproduct of coupling a PD10 driver with a XPE? 

My initial impression of this light are good. We'll see how it holds up. For $30US shipped it's a pretty good deal IMO.


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

Thought I would throw a picture of mine up. It's an alright little light. Can't rave about it though.


----------



## Illum (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

:kewlpics:


----------



## Richub (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

Today I bought an E15, after giving it a good checkup.

It's quite a lot smaller than my PD20, but puts out almost the same amount of light. In my E15 the LED is perfectly centered and has a nice cool white tint, no green here.
There are a few artifacts in the beam, but those won't affect general use.

I like it, It might become my new front jeans pocket EDC, if the larger diameter doesn't annoy me too much.


----------



## Donkey (Sep 5, 2011)

Interesting flashlight, small :thumbsup:


----------



## parnass (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*



Richub said:


> ... In my E15 the LED is perfectly centered and has a nice cool white tint, no green here.
> There are a few artifacts in the beam, but those won't affect general use. ...



I received a Fenix E15 matching the same description and it has been serving as my front pocket EDC.


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

I'm curious about the mode-selection UI on this light. Is it progressive-twist, like a Muyshondt Aeon, or is it multi-twist, like the Fenix PD10?


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*



fyrstormer said:


> I'm curious about the mode-selection UI on this light. Is it progressive-twist, like a Muyshondt Aeon, or is it multi-twist, like the Fenix PD10?


 

It's a classic Fenix UI like a PD10 or an LD01


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*



Kilovolt said:


> It's a classic Fenix UI like a PD10 or an LD01


Multi-twist then. Darn. They almost had a sale.


----------



## Richub (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

After a good 2 weeks of using my E15, it became my favourite EDC when I need a bright lightsource. My LD01 (on medium) is still my primary EDC light.

It fits perfectly in my front jeans pocket, and I hardly notice it there at all. 
This E15 is brighter than most 2xAA or 2xD flashlights other people carry, and a LOT smaller.

When I pull it out it gets a lot of 'Oh, wow...' responses, and that remark is often accompanied by an envious dirty glance at my E15...


----------



## dmattaponi (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Fenix E15*

My E15 has also become my EDC. In fact I gave away my Qmini123, and QminiAA.


----------



## david57strat (May 30, 2012)

Very cool little light. I actually stumbled onto this model, when I was walking through a knife shop at the mall. I wasn't really looking for a "microscopic" light lol, but when I read the spec's and tested out the light in the store, I was really impressed with the apparent build quality (I had only ever read about Fenix's build quality, and that was the first time I had actually seen any of their lights, other than on internet ads). I went through the modes, and when I got to the high output (140 lumens) mode, I just had to have it. After all, I'm a flashaholic, and I didn't own anything comparable to this light, until the moment I decided to buy it.

At first, I was kind of put off by the twist mode swithing (I had never owned a light that worked like that, before), and the fact that it didn't have some sort of belt clip; but I quickly got used to the head switching, and the light actually fits in my Olight M20-X's holster, in one of the side "pockets". So, it all worked out very nicely. Great little light for the money. It'd make a pretty cool gift - especially for old-school flashlight users, who would never believe in a million years (not having seen it with their own eyes) that such a small light could blow away their klunky lights, and be easily carried anywhere.

My only question is, can it be usd with any kind of rechargeable battery? The instructions advised against using rechargeable CR123s.

I've got to get my hands on some more Fenix lights!


----------



## pinetree89 (May 30, 2012)

The E15 is one of my favorite 1xCR123 lights. Current regulated all modes, and I do like the medium on first. It also has a pretty good amount of throw for such a small size. 

Oh and :welcome:


----------



## John_Galt (May 31, 2012)

I got the older version with the R2 bin XP-E a while back. Excellent little light, I personally like the Med-Lo-Hi mode selection. It's meant to be a keychain/purse light, so starting off at a more useable level is, IMO, a good idea.

I ended up giving it to my GF to put on her key-ring. She likes it because, as I say, it turns on bright enough for her to get things done, without having to spend time twisting to get to a more useable output.

The tint was ok on mine, ~5500K, with an off-center emitter that led to a slightly "oval" shaped hotspot. Decent throw for being such a small light, but plenty of spill, so it doesn't give you "tunnel vision."

If I wasn't getting an Arc LSH modified, I'd definitel yb einterested in picking one of these up, especially considering the price point. One of these and a few spare batteries would be an excellent gift for somebody [especially with extra cells, so they don't toss the light upon seeing the expense of the batteries at your average drug store.].


----------



## david57strat (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E15*



Cataract said:


> I don't like mid-low-high rotation... but it's a nice little light. Anyone knows if it will be able to handle RCR's???



I was curious about that, myself - until I read the manual, which verly clearly "banned" the use of RCR123s (16340 batteries). I'm guessing, this is because the operating voltage range of the bulb/electronics may not allow for the beefier voltage that the 16340 batteries produce; and it appears they've specifically made the tube just big enough to fit ONLY a CR123 primary, to be sure a lithium ion battery (which has a very slightly fatter casing) would not be mistakenly used. So - this is one of my CR123-only "guilty" lumens flashlights lol; but the 4-hour (advertised) runtime on medium is actually not bad!

That's my primary complaint about this light - other than the fact that it's a twisty, rather than a clicky (Just a personal preference of mine. I prefer a click interface, over a twist one; but the mere micro-size of the light, and the other features won out over the twist interface - and for thirty bucks; whataya want?

My secondary complaint is that (at least for me) it's difficult to really see a noticable difference in light output, between the 75 lumen (mid) setting, and the 140 lumen (high) setting. Fenix may have been better off setting the mid setting at 40 or 50 lumens, rather than 75, for a more usable output variance between settings - for what it's worth. This, obviously, wasn't a deal-breaker, 'cause I ended up buying the light, regardless.

In spite of my two (very minor) complaints, all-in-all, this is still a very nice little light, and it fits perfectly in the little side "pocket" of my M20-X hoslter (an added bonus for me, since I really didn't want to have to buy a holster, and I refuse to carry it in my pocket lol)! When I turn it on (at the default mid setting), it never ceases to surprise people who have never seen one before ("You're getting all that light of that little thing"?). 

I'm guessing the lens is made of plastic, and I have a hard time feeling comfortable having plastic rub up against keys, change, and who knows what else might be in a pocket; but again, at this price, it's still a really nice little light, and I won't pocket it - ever.

Next stop - getting my hands on a TK35, and then a TK70


----------



## unique (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E15*

Would there be a newer one coming out anytime soon as this light is now more than a year old?


----------



## doctordun (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E15*

Being new to this, I have a question.
If you have one that is hard to twist, is lubrication on the threads out of the question?
Would that disrupt the current flow in the circuit?


----------



## ergotelis (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E15*



unique said:


> Would there be a newer one coming out anytime soon as this light is now more than a year old?



Update it with a xp-g2(as i did) and it will be just up to time, super circuit+super led+super body+super price= win!


----------



## THE_dAY (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Fenix E15*



doctordun said:


> Being new to this, I have a question.
> If you have one that is hard to twist, is lubrication on the threads out of the question?
> Would that disrupt the current flow in the circuit?


Always good to lube the threads. 
If it was smooth before then maybe the leaf spring at the bottom has compressed.
You can pull it out with a toothpick, it will come out with the rubber washer. 
Then you can stretch the three legs of the spring back up a little and drop it back in.


----------



## johnny jape (Dec 23, 2012)

i just got my e15. is there any chance for getting a clip that fits the e15?
i know that there is a certain gerber light with a clip fitting also the e15, but i don't want to buy a new light only for the clip.


----------



## mcnair55 (Nov 2, 2013)

Any up to date comments on the E15,i bought one to gift but having second thoughts and probably will keep it for myself as it suits to start in m mode.


----------



## doctordun (Nov 2, 2013)

My wife keeps hers on her key chain and loves it. It always works and has the different levels she needs.


----------



## Richub (Nov 3, 2013)

I got mine for well over a year now, and it's still the little pocket rocket that impresses people who never saw it before.

I usually use lights on rechargeable batteries, but this little light is always near me in a pocket or bag.

@ Mcnair55: If you like it that much: Don't think twice about getting a second one to give away and enjoy your E15.


----------



## mcnair55 (Nov 3, 2013)

Richub said:


> I got mine for well over a year now, and it's still the little pocket rocket that impresses people who never saw it before.
> 
> I usually use lights on rechargeable batteries, but this little light is always near me in a pocket or bag.
> 
> @ Mcnair55: If you like it that much: Don't think twice about getting a second one to give away and enjoy your E15.



@ Richub: I have taken your advice and keeping it and will gift either the Fenix EO5 or Nitecore T0 which thinking about it is probably more sensible as the battery is an easy find.


----------



## doctordun (Nov 6, 2013)

Does anyone know the size of the o-ring and/or where to get a couple spares?


----------



## joar (Dec 26, 2013)

doctordun said:


> Does anyone know the size of the o-ring and/or where to get a couple spares?



I want to know this too, and I want to find a store who sells it online. Anyone who knows?


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 24, 2014)

Does the E15 have a lens over the optic, or is the TIR exposed? I'd like to put diffusion film on one to smooth the beam more.


----------



## derfyled (Jan 25, 2014)

Phaserburn said:


> Does the E15 have a lens over the optic, or is the TIR exposed? I'd like to put diffusion film on one to smooth the beam more.



There is no lens, the TIR is directly exposed (... and does scratch easily...)


----------



## nanotech17 (Jan 25, 2014)

I have tested the E15 with the Nitecore rcr123 and yes it's brighter vs the non rechargeable cr123 but it gets hot quickly.
About a minute tested it with rcr123.
I still prefer it using the non rechargeable cr123.

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 26, 2014)

Is the TIR completely flat like a lens?


----------



## derfyled (Jan 27, 2014)

Phaserburn said:


> Is the TIR completely flat like a lens?



Yes, so it can be polished...


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 27, 2014)

Good. I was going to go w diffusion film, as it's tough and will protect the optic.


----------



## sunny_nites (Feb 24, 2014)

I've had my E15 for close to a year now and gotta say this is one great light! It's only slightly larger than my Four 7s cr2 mini and uses the much more potent cr123 battery! 

Ive tried 3.7v IMR cells and have noticed that the mid and high levels are the same, ie the mid level goes away and you only have a low and high. That has to be a bad sign. 

I just got a set of lifepo4 bats in and they show a lot of promise. Their nominal voltage is about 3.2 which is about the same as a fresh primary cr123, so you get the mid level back. 

Ive been running lifepo4s in a couple of cr2 lights and have very good results. Hopefully the cr123s will work out well too.


----------

